# Latest Info



## JohnPaul (Mar 16, 2020)

All of this info is across all off the Wyndham timeshare brands.

No new reservations through March 31.  A number of resorts will not be accepting guest beginning March 20.  Those with reservations through March 31 encouraged to cancel.

*A smaller number of resorts will be restricted from allowing owner check-ins, effective March 20, 2020. This includes all resorts in the following locations: Canada, Mexico, Puerto Rico, St. Thomas, New York, Utah (Park City and Park City Miner's Club), Orlando, Las Vegas, Anaheim, San Francisco, Wisconsin, Atlantic City, and Maryland*

WM website won't allow bookings for March but gives the famous "Your request exceeds 30 days" error.


----------



## JohnPaul (Mar 20, 2020)

WM has not yet updated their list of impacted resorts but if you try reservations at many resorts for sometime in the next 2 months they do not go through.  I'm seeing similar situation with HGVC where there are no reservations open at many resorts for at least the next month.


----------

